# Ingenieur ausbildung 150+ nur wo



## Repta (8. Juni 2007)

Hi 

habe nurn ingi skill 150 und weiß net wo ich weiter ausbilden kann
kann mir pls einer helfen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

THX im vorraus


----------



## Chyna (8. Juni 2007)

ich weiss wer dir helfen kann!!

der ingi lehrer bei dem du zuletzt warst, dieser gibt dir wenn du ihn anklickst nämlich sofort auskunft an wen du dich als nächstes richten kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (9. Juni 2007)

Ally?

Dann in IF im Gnomvirtel -> 225 + in Gadgezan Tanaris


----------



## Physio1980 (23. Juli 2007)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Ally?
> 
> Dann in IF im Gnomvirtel -> 225 + in Gadgezan Tanaris



Und wie siehts mit Ally lvl16 aus? In SW wird gesagt, das ich nach IF gehen soll und der hat nichts für mich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder muß ich erst einen bestimmten lvl erreichen???

Gruß von 
Physio


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Juli 2007)

Lehrling ab Level 5
Geselle ab Level 10
Experte ab Level 20
Fachmann ab Level 35
Meister ab Level 50

Nächstes mal die Suchfunktion benutzen. Das hättest du hier auch finden können ohne zu fragen.


----------

